# Red or Bayside Blue?



## JayC1314 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi

Finally going to order my GTR Next week 🥳🥳 super excited.

I’ve always set my heart on a red GTR, but now that the bayside blue is available I’m kinda torn between the two.

Red, purely because I like it and I’ve had a few red cars in the past.

Bayside Blue, well, it’s trademark “Skyline” colour and actually think it looks pretty good.

what does everyone think?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

No brainer for me if bayside is now available. Always loved that colour.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Red looks stunning. And, is not metallic so easier to colour match (just had my Red Track Edition order turned down due to a special request... probably for the best as I'd have to sell my 45th edition to pay for it 🤔).


----------



## phillay (Jan 27, 2020)

I think for an R35 its super Silver that is the flagship colour I'll go the red between blue and red


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Red or blue best colours


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Like others have said if bayside blue is now available get it. With it being a newer colour it will be rarer as well which helps make yours stand out.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bayside blue

won't buy either


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You would have thought they would have launched the car initially in bayside blue


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

To Quote Henry Ford 

"you can have it any colour you want as long as its black"

Seriously though, bayside blue now it's an option, surprised its taken 11 years for that to be an option TBH!


----------



## JayC1314 (Jul 18, 2020)

4wdnoob said:


> To Quote Henry Ford
> 
> "you can have it any colour you want as long as its black"
> 
> Seriously though, bayside blue now it's an option, surprised its taken 11 years for that to be an option TBH!


never owned a black car, don’t think I ever will.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

As there are pics of Bayside Blue about - This is what I was trying to order!


----------



## JayC1314 (Jul 18, 2020)

JohnFK said:


> As there are pics of Bayside Blue about - This is what I was trying to order!
> View attachment 262511


Red does look amazing, especially with the black roof 🤤🤤🤤
But the bayside 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Go for the blue then you can forgive anyone that calls it a Skyline.

Joking aside I choose blue out of the 2


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

No brainier bayside blue every time👍


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally Katsura Orange but between the red or blue... Blue all day long


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m with John FK, red track pack with all the carbon options. The black carbon stands out really nice against the red. One of our forum members has an lm20 In red and it looks mint.


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

I went red...but that is mainly because i liked the Reacro Interior and it matches nicely.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Hows this for an interior with the Red?









Fell in love with it at the MY17 preview event held at Spa in 2016...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JohnFK said:


> Hows this for an interior with the Red?
> 
> View attachment 262545
> 
> Fell in love with it at the MY17 preview event held at Spa in 2016...



It's the Japanese Ferrari interior look


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Preferences beyond my pocket 😄 ... or inclination!


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

JohnFK said:


> Hows this for an interior with the Red?
> 
> View attachment 262545
> 
> Fell in love with it at the MY17 preview event held at Spa in 2016...


That's a good way to ruin a car.
Up there with the awfuk orange/brown seats you can get.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JayC1314 said:


> Red does look amazing, especially with the black roof 🤤🤤🤤
> But the bayside 🤤🤤🤤


bayside blue !!!!!!!!!!!!! yeahhhh baby!!


----------



## PJB (Feb 2, 2018)

Bayside blue all the way. But without the tacky white stripe!!!


----------



## quattro (Jun 29, 2001)

JohnFK said:


> Hows this for an interior with the Red?
> 
> View attachment 262545
> 
> Fell in love with it at the MY17 preview event held at Spa in 2016...


That is pretty wild...maybe the black and red interior was a little too safe! lovely looking car


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Lm20 looks mint


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Blue for me without a doubt. Wish I could afford a new one now it's available in that colour...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

soooo, what did you order?


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

Both look epic, but Bayside edges it for me. What did you go for?


----------



## JayC1314 (Jul 18, 2020)

Sorry for the late response 😊😊😊
And The winner is ..... bayside blue 🥳🥳🥳 
although, I was really tempted by the red, someone has their track edition parked at the dealers (London West) the carbon bits against the red does look really good.
Im literally counting down. 🤤🤤🤤


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice choice  Enjoy it!!


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

How long for delivery? Is it being built?


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Excellent choice!


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

Definitely Bayside blue, there is a bayside blue car in the Nissan London West showroom if you want to see it in the flesh.

I hope millennium jade is coming, 55th anniversary colour maybe.


ゴジラ


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

Bayside blue for sureee😍


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

when do you get the new car?


----------



## JayC1314 (Jul 18, 2020)

Mookistar said:


> when do you get the new car?


unfortunately not any time soon, due to some personal issues.
But on the bright side, I’ve sold my current car 😄.
Has anyone noticed a new GTR (Recaro) now cost £89k 😰😰😰 when did the price go up?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Those are 2021 prices. There are still some MY20s in stock in dealers (mine has a Bayside Blue with Recaros in their showroom)


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

And as far as I can tell....the spec for my20 & my21 cars are IDENTICAL 😳🤫


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Just a yet another emissions compliance tweak.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Exactly, worth snapping up a bargain(relatively speaking) my20 if you can👍🏻


----------



## roberto877 (Sep 12, 2020)

red with black interior for me.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think the my20 is the way forward. You’d just be paying for a std expensive set of cats when you could buy Akrapovic system for it.😊


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Problem looking for a MY20 Track Edition is that, like the Nismo, are only built to order.
Plus NMGB stock orders that are around seem to have a high proportion of Black Prestige interiors.
Apart from that I agree completely.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Track editions are thin on the ground, does anybody have any Registered numbers on uk supplied Eba ones?


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Funnily HowManyLeft doesnt have a sub-division for the TE. It does have one for the 50th though. 19 licensed and 5 Sorn'd.


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Found it! Number has increased by 2 this year to bring TE to 31 Reg and 10 Sorn'd.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Blue. Obviously Black is fastest, Orange is coolest and if I have to choose between blue and red. It's blue.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

Davidbenson said:


> Blue. Obviously Black is fastest, Orange is coolest and if I have to choose between blue and red. It's blue.


You‘re just forgetting DMG which is the meanest


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Unimag said:


> You‘re just forgetting DMG which is the meanest


Also its faster than the black


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Blue’s iconic on the 34’s and it looks out of place on a 35


----------

